# Day 2- Vizsla v Toddler



## mr5mo55 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi there

We picked up our new puppy yesterday called Rossi. He is adorable and just wants to cuddle.

We have a 21 month old son also and I know in the long run they will be the best of friends.

I appreciate it's only day 2 but any advice on a couple of things I am finding difficult would be much appreciate just so I know I'm doing things right from the beginning;

1. Rossi is very jumpy and really wants to play with our son but has scratching him and nipped him a few times trying to play. I appreciate the crate shouldn't be punishment but I am finding its the only way I can have a time out and for him to calm down. I find myself with a puppy on one arm and my son crying on the other. Is this the wrong thing to do to calm him down? Pushing him off and saying no seems to be turning it into a game. 

I have to put him in crate so I can get myself and son dressed in the morning, he can eat his breakfast without him jumping up or just to get things done knowing my sons ok.

2. First night I put him in the crate and for first 10mins sat with my back to crate while he barked (so loud). He fell asleep so I went upstairs. 2mins later he started again then stopped and next time I decided to sleep downstairs. I probably could have ignored but with a neighbour next door and paper thin walls I felt too guilty. Rossi slept with me on the sofa all night didn't wake once. Let him out at 630. There is do much advice on here and from friends and family I don't know best thing to do...stay with him, bring crate upstairs or just bite bullet and let him cry it out? (Neighbour got bottle of wine today with apology and asking for patience-he was very understanding)

Any advice much appreciate

Thanks
Laura


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am by no means an expert and it is easy for me to give you advice now my pup is 9 months old and over the shark attacks but here goes...

Jumping - be consistent! Rossi is not allowed to jump up anyone so everyone must push him down while saying your chosen command, we use 'down' but also remember that puppies have no idea what words mean, they learn by association so he will pick it up soon enough. When he has four paws on the floor then you must go down to his level to give him attention without him feeling the need to jump.

Nipping - teach your son to put a toy in Rossi's mouth if he nips, he is treating your son as one of his litter mates. He needs to learn he can't nip but he will grow out of it when he gets his adult teeth. You just need to make sure your son is not scared of Rossi because as you say in a few months they will be best friends.

Crate - don't be afraid to use the crate to calm him down. Puppies get over tired and over excited and can't calm themselves down so they need you to do it for them. You are right that a crate should not be used for punishment but popping him in the crate for a bit to relax is not punishment you could also add a command word to this like 'Rossi relax'

Sleeping arrangements - When I brought my pup home I had all good intention of leaving him in the lounge in his crate and ignore the whining. I managed this for 3 nights and then gave in! we moved his crate into our room and it turned out to be the best decision for us. He slept through the night and we could hear when he needed the toilet making toilet training him quicker. Remember don't start something your not willing to continue. If you don't want to take him upstairs but want to spend a few more nights on the sofa with him then keep him in his cage so he doesn't get used to sleeping with you, otherwise you for the next 15 or so years you will have a 35kg dog that won't sleep unless he is cuddled up to you 

Ted is now 9 months and although he is going through his 'teenage' phase (sigh) he has got over the bad puppy behaviour such as nipping and shark attacks and he is gentle with my 2 year old nephew.

Good Luck - it does get a lot better and it will go so fast so embrace the little puppy because one day you will blink and he will be grown up.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe try and rehome the toddler 

Just persevere, always monitor the two together. A pup and a toddler is a difficult mix. But training with time, repetition and consistency will get you through. You need to train the toddler as much as the pup. Try allowing pup to expend some energy prior to allowing interaction with the toddler.


----------



## mr5mo55 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks gem2304- I know it will take time and training with Rossi and my son is key. I want to try and get him involved in the training as much as possible. Thanks for the advice its a great help.

Ozkar- Thank you. The toddler does need some training thats for sure. I think things would be easier if i could teach him not to pounce on my son but i can imagine thats going to be impossible. 

Thanks again


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Nico had to learn to be gentle with our baby niece early on -- this was probably easier because she can't crawl or walk yet.... But the rule I followed with Nico during his early days was something I read online: if you are not engaging with your puppy or directly supervising he/she must be crated. It seemed really harsh at first but then I realized he needed 20ish hours of sleep per day so it wasn't really that unreasonable. (We stopped closing the door to the crate after about 6 weeks and have trusted Nico ever since -- every puppy is different though!)

Our trainer told us to never push a puppy off you or the couch - they will always think it is a game & try to jump back up more aggressively. We started saying "up up!" As a command if we saw Nico was about to jump up (we rewarded with treats too). This helped teach him that he's only allowed up on people or things if invited. If he jumps up uninvited we say off and lean back away from him with our hands up but never push him. He seldom jumps up without being invited now ( he just puts his head on your lap/ the sofa and looks up with a really sad expression on his face, lol!)

With our niece specifically we had to work on "leave it" which took a lot of on leash practice. Check YouTube videos of how to train a dog to "leave it" and you may find helpful tips! We started obedience classes with Nico at 10 weeks even before his full vaccinations. We simply told the trainer and ensured e dogs were on leash and separated at all times. The sooner the better for obedience classes IMO!

Good luck


----------



## mr5mo55 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Rbka

I will start to use the leave command that's a great idea. Will be watching you tube tonight. 

We start classes next Sunday which I think will be a massive help

Thanks again


----------



## ghentheath (Jul 26, 2014)

I know with my pup he gets very "crazy Puppy" when he is hungry, has to go potty, or is ready for a nap, so keeping to a tight schedule with the pup has helped me identify if there is another reason he is bouncing off the walls- and my six year old. When it is time for him to eat he becomes absolutely frantic, you would think he hadn't eaten in weeks.
ghentheath


----------



## mr5mo55 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes I think we need to get into struck routine so we all know what's going on. I am hoping when we can go out it will become easier. He now sleeping through the night which is great 

Thanks again for all your advice


----------

